# Had to do some Jail Time



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

He was so naughty today he had to do some time in the pen.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

How sad ...poor baby...


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

wow, next time is his next offence to death row? haha


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Look at that face. And you could leave him in there? Keep in mind he was doing what he usually does, you just saw him doing it. Dogs figure a rule is only a rule when your watching.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

What was his crime dgui??? I think I saw that face at the post office.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> What was his crime dgui??? I think I saw that face at the post office.


LOL!







Poor guy looks disenfranchised!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

:ups:lol


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I say we get together and bust Tiny out! Who's with me?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

OK, he is cute but thats part of his deception. Hes plotting, planning, scheming you know,hes always up to somethng.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

You know they say a dog is like his owner,so you must be plotting planning and scheming one to keep an eye on I think.I can only assume you trained the dog maybe you should be doing time in the pen.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> You know they say a dog is like his owner,so you must be plotting planning and scheming one to keep an eye on I think.I can only assume you trained the dog maybe you should be doing time in the pen.


Your right, so Im going in right this minute.


----------

